# Arctic Cat Ideas



## jedi.mike (Apr 9, 2009)

So my buddy just got into selling Arctic Cat quads. I have been a Kawasaki Brute guy my whole life and have never drove a Cat. Does anybody know the quality behind the cat's? I am looking at a new bike this year, but am not sure if I want a cat or not. Any feedback would be great.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I know some people that have had no problems with them and i know some that have had nothing but problems. My bro-in-law has one that stays broken. all he ever used it for was to hunt and he always had something wrong with it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

My sister in laws 400 is crap. Stays broke


----------



## jedi.mike (Apr 9, 2009)

Good 2 know, thx


----------



## rhettag94 (Apr 9, 2009)

There are 3 mud pros in our riding group and a ac 500m. The ac seem to tip over real easy. The airbox is a whip to get to, but they have the nicest tools I have seen. One mud pro broke an axle with 4 miles on it. I think mudding is a crap shoot because its so hard on any atv. Each bike has its good and bad. I love my brute but it is tipsy in really deep water. It always wants to roll left due to the gas tank location. The ac is the same way. The brute air box is simple and easy to get to, but any water is going in your carb. My Rincon is very stable in water and the air inlet sits very high in the airbox. It would take 4 inches of water in the airbox before it would reach the inlet. Then it has to run uphill to the FI. If you ride MUD, you will have breakdowns. If you like the Arctic Kitty, then buy it. I bought another brute in 07. My dealer sales Kawis and Arctic Cats. I put the brute and the 700 LE beside each other, because we had a brute in the family. I really wanted a Arctic Cat, but the brute just looked so much better. I am very happy a got the brute. Yes the kitties pull me out often, but I was leading.


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

rhett im the one pulling you out


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Here's a non-technical opinion, if you want it. I have a 2003/500 and I like it. It was used and slightly abused (I found out after) but it's been good to me. 

It doesn't like really deep water (I swear it sucks it through the tailpipe) but likes to play in the shallower stuff, mud and snow. 

My BF bought his 2006 BF650 new. He plays hard but doesn't abuse it. I like the sound and feel of his machine. He's chipped it so now it's that much faster than mine :-( 

My front end stays down while his is always popping up when he accelerates. He's pulled me out more than I've pulled him out, but I contribute that to his size, strength & experience more than the machines (but what do I know)....but I'm getting better.

D


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

The Mud Pro 1000 is coming with a knarly Vtwin.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i hope they didnt use 1000 plastic rivets to hold everything together.
that's one thing i noticed on the lower end models. sucks.
I'd like to ride that t-cat for sure.. with a mudtech lift it'll be a BEAST


----------



## dreggsta (Aug 21, 2009)

nothing wrong w/a good made in the u.s.a. arctic cat. they could use improvements. they all could. the '010's are wicked. the new 4x4/diff lock set up is sweet. i might update my '08 w/it. cats have one of the best belt systems hands down. my belt exhaust snork leaked early last ride & it was still pulling like a hoss even tho the belt was wet. a/c motors are the bomb. a/c might not be the fastest but they are reliable & will get you there & other places others won't. i love the sound of a twin but after the sound & the twin goes by i only think about powering thru the next hole on my hemi single. your friend did right by selling a/c. he's selling quality & american produced greatness. now go support your friend!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I have no experience with the newer cats but i can say with out a doubt that my 01 AC 400 has been a tank. I gave it all kinds of hell and it never let me down. Now that i have the Brute i let the kids have the old 400. Shes still going strong.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I've heard lots of good about the 400s.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

This is probably off course, but what the hey.

Do All AC's run suzuki motors? or just the older ones?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

just the older ones Sookie, Cat started making their own motors for a while after that, then they got in w/ Kawi for those 650's, H1's etc... I think they are back to their own tho w/ these 700's and 1000's

My dads 98 300 4x4 has a Zuki Motor in it.


----------



## dreggsta (Aug 21, 2009)

the 650 H1, 700 H1, 450 H1, 550 H1 & 1000 H2 are a/c made motors. i beleive the 650 H1 was 1st made in '05? the 366 is designed & spec'ed by a/c but put together by kymco. i can't wait to get the 366 for my son.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

The V2 was the 650 right.


----------



## dreggsta (Aug 21, 2009)

650 prairie v-twin motor yes. 650 H1 a/c made motor no.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yea a friend has one with the 650 and it's a Kawi.


----------

